# Topbar 1 week after package install



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u314/gogden_2007/

Hello all,
The bees are building comb on 5 topbars. Bar 2 is half again bigger than the biggest one in the pictures, but I ran out of room on the camera before my wife could get a picture of it. So far so good.

All the best,
Gregg


----------



## zknife (Apr 9, 2007)

That's exciting!!! I hope mine do that well.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*looking good!*

They can really put the comb out, can't they?

Are you feeding them?


----------



## JD (Aug 18, 2006)

looks great, mine will be here one of these days

I want a close up, tell the wife to get closer


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello,
I'll have the wife get closer next time. She was a little nervous getting as close as she did. The bees have been taking almost a gallon of 1:1 a day. I was going to stop feeding, but there is still not much blooming, so will continue for awhile. Spring has sprung!!!

All the best,
Gregg


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Your girls and their work are beautiful! Keep feeding them til they won't take it anymore.


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

*More photos*

Hello all,
I added 4 more photos from inside the hive. http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u314/gogden_2007/


----------

